# Thumbhole style padded sling for hunting rifles ??



## Dub (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm wanting to get a couple slings made for the deer rifles I'll use this year.

Padded...non-slip....thumbhole.....leather. Was wondering if anyone could recommend a good maker for such.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 16, 2017)

Capt.Quirk might make you one.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 16, 2017)

Crakajak said:


> Capt.Quirk might make you one.


Maybe, but I hear he's hard to book...


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 16, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> Maybe, but I hear he's hard to book...



I here he is hard to find.Always roaming around his property and such.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 17, 2017)

Hey Dub, did you find somebody to make your sling yet?


----------



## bronco611 (Jun 18, 2017)

Ken Harper, send me a pm if you are still looking and I will get his phone # to you


----------



## Dub (Jun 20, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> Hey Dub, did you find somebody to make your sling yet?



Not yet.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 20, 2017)

Dub said:


> Not yet.


If you want to shoot me a PM, we can talk about what you want. I would need to order some more leather before taking on anything big... or in this case, long.


----------



## Dub (Jun 21, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> If you want to shoot me a PM, we can talk about what you want. I would need to order some more leather before taking on anything big... or in this case, long.





Awesome......let me see if I can find some pics of what I was hoping for and I'll get in touch.

Thank you !!!!!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 21, 2017)

No problem. Bringing smiles to good little boys and girls is what I do. No, wait... That is Santa.


----------



## Dub (Jul 19, 2017)

Santa delivered, bigtime.  

I can't wait until this weekend when I get a few minutes to get this on my rifle and see how it feels.

Thumbhole is positioned perfectly for me...should make for a nice comfortable carry.  The suede padded backing will be comfortable and nonslip.  

Very pleased.  

I'll be getting in contact with you for more for other rifles, too.

























Thank you very much.   I'm really looking forward to hunting with this.  I'm sure it will carry very comfortably.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm glad you like it! Remember, I'm expecting notes on it, so I can improve the next ones. Just from what I can see, the thumb hole is a little large? Let me know how the length works for you, and the strap fits in your sling mounts.


----------



## Dub (Jul 19, 2017)

Capt Quirk said:


> I'm glad you like it! Remember, I'm expecting notes on it, so I can improve the next ones. Just from what I can see, the thumb hole is a little large? Let me know how the length works for you, and the strap fits in your sling mounts.



Will do.  


The thumbhole is gonna be easily found and will work with gloves on, too.   I think it's just right.

I'll get some time to try it out on a couple rifles this weekend.

Thank you, sir.


----------



## bloodiarrow68 (Jul 24, 2017)

*Looks Great*

I want 1 or 3


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 24, 2017)

Beautiful craftsmanship


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 24, 2017)

Jeff Raines said:


> Beautiful craftsmanship


Thank you sir. Those are mighty kind words, considering it is the first sling, and I was making it up as I went. "Thumbhole, padded, non slip" was all I had to go on.


----------

